# Whiskey Wish Wine



## Kc8oyq (Oct 3, 2018)

I like to call this new wine I'm making a Whiskey Wish! Why? Well, it's a wine, but, it is to taste like Scotch! So as I'm waiting for raisins to cool. I thought I would write a lil Diddy on what I'm making. Now be nice this is my first time. Lol this is a receipt from a book my dad had. The book was printed in 1966. Been working on this wine for 3hrs so far. I'll let you know how it goes. Do you make any wines like this?


----------



## Kc8oyq (Oct 3, 2018)

Well, I just wrote this. So I guess im in the "yea" part now. Lol


----------



## Erin Tipton (Oct 20, 2018)

I’m new to wine making and two of my batches had such high alcohol levels that they burned going down like a whisky!! I sweetened them to ease the burn and bottled them. I’m hoping with a little aging they will be delicious!


----------



## Kc8oyq (Oct 20, 2018)

Good luck on the wine. Watch them and make sure they don't start fermenting again.


----------



## ruwanjk (Oct 21, 2018)

Can you share this recipe ? really like to try this


----------



## Erin Tipton (Nov 12, 2018)

Kc8oyq said:


> Good luck on the wine. Watch them and make sure they don't start fermenting again.


I had one bottle blow its cork! Lol my poor hubby had to clean up the mess. They all went into the wine cooler after that!!


----------



## Kc8oyq (Nov 12, 2018)

Lol I had that happen with sparkling wine. It was in the cellar. I was woken up to a boom. Figured out it was the wine and ran outside to the cellar. Lost 3 bottles before I could Chuck them all outside in the snow.


----------



## Kc8oyq (Nov 12, 2018)

ruwanjk said:


> Can you share this recipe ? really like to try this


Let me see. If I'm right for one gallon it was 4 oranges, one lemon, 3 lbs of raisins and 1 1/2 lbs cracked barley. I need to look that up for you also. Try to do that tonight


----------



## greyday (Jan 22, 2019)

Erin Tipton said:


> I had one bottle blow its cork! Lol my poor hubby had to clean up the mess. They all went into the wine cooler after that!!



Your wines likely blew because they were either not done fermenting (or not halted properly), or not degassed (this may account for some of the burning feeling as well). Before bottling, while still in bulk, you will want to stir the wine vigorously so all the CO2 can be released; I recommend a degassing attachment for a common drill, they sell them at most brew supply shops, looks like a long metal stick with a drill bit square on one end and a pair of rotating plastic "wings" on the other.

You can also use a vacuum pump if you have one. Search the forum for degassing, there are loads of articles (and a few pump recommendations if you decide to go that route).


----------



## jpwatkins9 (Jan 22, 2019)

I have some sparkling wine on right now. I use Champagne bottles, plastic corks and wire bales. 2 batches done and bottled so far, one now clearing and will bottle next week. I would suggest that you use the heavy bottles, and the wire bales to keep the corks in. I think regular corks would work with the the bales. I am of course not killing the yeast as I want a very controlled fermentation to occur in the bottle. That can be done by letting primary fermentation go to completion and then adding sugar (simple syrup) to the wine as it is bottled. Similar to what we do with Beer. If you don’t want any fermentation in the bottles, degas and makes sure the wine has completed all fermentation and clearing is complete.


----------



## evshro (Jan 22, 2019)

I’d love to know how it tastes and if you’d be willing to share the recipe. I am a novice but we love trying something new!

Thanks!


----------



## kalaloch (Feb 28, 2019)

Dude why brag about it unless you're going to share the recipe? Don't leave us hanging... on the vine


----------

